# where did you get your name?



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

So I cant tell you how many people ask me how we came up with the name Capri for our puppy. She was born in December so she is a capricorn. Therefore Capri is short for Capricorn. Alot of people pronounce it weird to and I cant explain that to you by typing it lol..but its pronouced Capri as in the Isle of Capri...anywho Im not sure if a thread for this has already happened here before but if not I thought it might be neat to find out how everyone came up with there dogs names. sometimes people just randomly pick a name but a lot of times theres some meaning. lets share where are four legged friends names originated :woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Vendetta is named because of the long standing fued that we hae been fighting for our dogs. I hope that she will be a great ambassador for the breed and she will avenge all those that have lost their life for merely being a APBT.

I had Mikado he was the love of my life my first APBT. He died this past feb. His name meant an honorary title for Kings and emperors. Then there was Chalice Ra'el her name meant my cup of everything.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Tanner well because he is Tan lol.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

so its not KAPREE??? haha


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nismo = Nissan MotorSports


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

My dogs are Mercy, Faith, Truth, Justice, Saint, Hope and Temperance. My husband is named for a German Catholic Saint (German Orthodox German parents) and I am named for a feminist (Tahirih) who is a very important figure in the Ba'hai faith. The name Tahirih means "pure, clean" and my middle name is Suzette which means "sweet/innocent" (yep, my mom had HIGH hopes!)...so, anyway, when we first met Mercy, all I could think was that it would be merciful to rescue her, so she became Mercy. Since her name was a virtue like mine and my husband's, we decided to name any others we adopted virtues. SO....
Faith ~ because we have faith we are doing right by our babies
Truth & Justice ~ brothers adopted at the same time, because we want truth & justice for all these abused/neglected/mis-represented babies
Saint ~ because he had to have the heart of a saint to be so sweet after what he was put through (Saint is his official name but we mostly call him Saintly)
Hope ~ because we had seen an improvement in some animal care issues and it gave us hope
Temperance ~ because she is pretty laid back and we would like to see temperance in the media portrayals of breeds being targeted by BSL 

Plus, I think it is hilarious to see people's faces when you have a big, fathead bully weighing 80 lbs being called Saintly or Temperance is currently 7.5 months and weighs about 80 lbs so here is this big, bumbly rottie named Temperance....cracks me up every time!! Same reason I do things like put angel wings on the girls for anti-bsl walks and girly looking collars and paint nails and stuff!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol.. I hope no one here takes this the wrong way.

I'm hispanic. And well.. people in our culture get nicknames, just like anyone in other cultures. Imagine a couple of mexicans sittin outside on a bench. theres a fat one, they call him "Gordo" which is spanish for fat. They call the skinny one "FLACO" for "skinny" and the guy that squints a lot his name is "Chino" because everyone thinks theres gotta be some asian in him...

Well long story short i wanted to give him one of those silly names that us mexicans tag people with and my puppy yawned and squinted his eyes the most... So we called him Chino. lol


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Lol.. I hope no one here takes this the wrong way.
> 
> I'm hispanic. And well.. people in our culture get nicknames, just like anyone in other cultures. Imagine a couple of mexicans sittin outside on a bench. theres a fat one, they call him "Gordo" which is spanish for fat. They call the skinny one "FLACO" for "skinny" and the guy that squints a lot his name is "Chino" because everyone thinks theres gotta be some asian in him...
> 
> Well long story short i wanted to give him one of those silly names that us mexicans tag people with and my puppy yawned and squinted his eyes the most... So we called him Chino. lol


I WAS WONDERING ABOUT THAT!! I was showing a friend the pic of Chino and the rope (bc I am a dork and show off y'al's cute pics too!! LOL) and my friend goes, "when did bullies become Asian????" I about died right there!! I didn't want to ask you though in case!! LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> I WAS WONDERING ABOUT THAT!! I was showing a friend the pic of Chino and the rope (bc I am a dork and show off y'al's cute pics too!! LOL) and my friend goes, "when did bullies become Asian????" I about died right there!! I didn't want to ask you though in case!! LOL


lol when i really wanna turn some heads ill be walkin him ill be like "CHINO BEANO COME HERE!"


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*Zar *- my crazy boyfriend came up with that name in a moment of insanity! LOL Seriously, he wanted something different.

*ZarBerry*-
Her mother is Holly Berry, so ZarBerry.

PLUS, she is a blue ((actually deep gray)) pit bull.

ZarBerry is like a little blueberry!

 Couldn't resist, and I tell her that all the time!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11660-irregular-names.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/11762-nicknames-your-pooches.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/8212-most-unique-pet-name-you-came-up.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/6958-pet-nicknames.html


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

NEELA said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11660-irregular-names.html
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/11762-nicknames-your-pooches.html
> 
> ...


ahhhh....the nicknames!! LOL

Mercy ~ Mercy Moo Cow or MOO MOO MOO (she makes a moo'ing sound like a cow! I swear!!), Daddy's Rottenweiler

Faith ~ Faithy, Faithy Pittie Pie (she curls in a circle and looks like a pie to me), Mommy's Perfect Pittie Princess (husband calls her that), Kitty-Pig (she stretches like a kitty and snorts like a pig AT THE SAME TIME!!)

Truth ~ Truthington J Hershenheimer the third (husband strikes again), Swirly-Butt or Samba Butt (his fur makes two little swirls on his butt and he dances when he walks like he is trying to samba!)

Justice ~ Just-A-Bear, Mommy's Bitty-Bitty Baby Puppy (he has a slight birth defect so his face isn't completely symetrical and he has kept his puppy face because of it)

Saint ~ Saintly and Saintly Monster (he makes the most innocent face at you when you catch him doing something bad!!)

Hope ~ Hopers, Camo-Girl (she's a harlequin catahoula and I swear she can disappear just about anywhere!)

Temperance ~ Tempe, Temp-a-roo (she hops when she is excited so roo for kangaroo), Mama's Rottenweiler

<sigh> now you know how dumb we are!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

i wanted something original, and i seen Kizer the net, so i changed it a little to Kyza.
My previous pit was called Buu, after her grandmother, both named from Marjin Buu from dragon ball z haha

my mums x breed is called Tara, then changed into Tuatara, then Tara Toes, now we jsut call her Toes?? and Tara when shes in trouble 

We call Stage ~ Steven ~ Stevie and Stagie


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NEELA said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11660-irregular-names.html
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/11762-nicknames-your-pooches.html
> 
> ...


i knew i've seen threads like this before!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11660-irregular-names.html
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/11762-nicknames-your-pooches.html
> 
> ...


does lil sh*t count? lol


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> does lil sh*t count? lol


COUNTS......just less than BIG S&%T!!! :rofl:


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Ive owned alot of dogs in my lifetime and i have to get creative nowadays , So i just look at the pup real hard and the first thing that pops into my head is ther name, I had one that I couldnt never find a name too its like my mind went blank, then it came to me BLACK ASS yeah her name was BLACK ASS


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

pimpidypimp said:


> Ive owned alot of dogs in my lifetime and i have to get creative nowadays , So i just look at the pup real hard and the first thing that pops into my head is ther name, I had one that I couldnt never find a name too its like my mind went blank, then it came to me BLACK ASS yeah her name was BLACK ASS


LOLLLLLLL that is hilarious!

Bear, his breeder nicknamed all the pups and his nickname was 'Red Bear'. Well, that is super dumb but he did look like a cute lil bear and my boyfriend likes to sound tuff (jk lol.. maybe...) so we thought Bear was fitting.

Belle... well, we were sittin there in the grass with her and the boyfriend kept wanting to call her 'honey'. i kept saying hells no, i CANNOT see myself calling ANYONE honey, let alone my friggin dog. i couldnt even utter the word, it bothered me... so we sat there coming up with words and Annabelle was cutest, but I shortened it to Belle... and i call her belly cuz she always rolls for belly rubs.

Rudi...... well, we couldn't find anything for her for like foreverssss. i was going to call her Skyler, and then Kiwi... then i was like jeezus christ this is hard cuz my boyfriend wanted to call her GARGAMEL .. ICKKK. poor little cute baby GIRL cannot be called icky gargamel. ugh. so i had to fast come up with something, and i found Rudi on a dog name website and i stuck with it.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Karma's name came from a puppy name site online we could not find anything we liked then it just happened my boyfriend said Karma and it stuck.

As for the nickname I call her knucklehead cuz she is my daughter calls her Jarma and the BF calls her carmen (after his mother) I think hes the knucklehead for that name!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I love the movie Dogma, where the two fallen angels are named Bartelby and Loki...

Well we'd had Loki for several days and still hadn't managed to come up with a name. I had already suggested both Bartelby AND Loki and my husband had shot them down at first, but after a few days and getting a feel for his personality, we decided that Loki really was the best name for him. 

Plus, Loki is the Norse god of mischieve and that tooootally fits him to a T!


----------



## SassyMiss (May 20, 2009)

we named ours after the awesome Led Zeppelin drum solo Moby Dick

!!


----------



## desertracer (May 26, 2009)

Diesel... Ha cause I love my truck.. and him being black works good. I was thinking Soot, but the girl friend said we don't need to name the dog the same thing as all the black smoke that comes from my truck

Also in lake havasu, he has a nick name now... For memory of my buddy.. we added another name tag that says "BIG SEXY"


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

we couldnt name her and on the ride back from delaware to nyc we wer driving next to a black new lexis ISF and lexi was black so it came to be and it fits her because she runs faster than that car


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

Cara- I was looking for a name and found Cara which is Irish for friend.

Rampage- I'm a big MMA fan and Rampage is the nickname of my favorite fighter.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

well, kolby's name (yes i was really orginal with it) i couldn't think of anything, and well, he is old school watchdog and coby..so i named him Kolby. get it? coby-Kolby...hehe..yea i know..but that's how my fathead came to be him!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Jayda: because i like the name jade (precious gem) with the "da" on the end for....pizzaz lol
and Kane is her pappies name so......Jayda Kane


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

My sister and I created a list of potential names and brought a picture of the pup to the hospital to collaborate with my husband on what the dog's name should be... My husband being a motor enthusiast picked Diesel of course. and it actually fits him! He likes hanging around the garage when we're working on our cars. (Chemicals are only used INSIDE the garage and the garage is closed when we're not in there, Diesel isn't allowed inside the garage either so we keep him safe) 
We also had a kitty named Turbo (he purred like a motor and hubby likes turbo motors)


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

I knew Malik is arabic for king so i got online to find out what the queen version was so... Malikah it is. People get her name wrong all the time so we call her Mali. her paper name is Maliblu.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

so much nice name!!

ok i have no real dog..
but i got my miniature one ( my siamese retriever!)
i love the letter K and i kinda like the band skinny puppy..
so i choose the palest one at the breeder.. (siamese all born white but at 3week ears start to darker) mine was all white.. and than it turn lil blue (breeder sended me picture every 4days haha!!) than i came pic up her at and she was a very strange blue with some orange in it and a white paw... now she is full grownt adult and she is very skinny!! and her name is ...... SKINNY !!! ( she's a blue tortie-tabby point)
when i do the joggin and she stop cause she is scared or anything.. i call her NINY !! or KIKI ! ^^ and when im mad at her i just do OI ! and she fake death ^^

ok im comming boring


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile (pronouced, *sigh* Miley) NOT named for Maile Cyrus though! The kennel we got her from was Hawaiian based and Maile in Hawaiian symbolizes Love, Honor and Respect. Her name was ALMOST Cali (shes fawn and it reminded us of sand/California), but my boyfriend decided no, so Maile it is. As for nicknames, we call her Maile Mae, Moosie, Moose, Moosa, and Maile Moo.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I didnt name most of my dogs but for the ones I did name....

DEIGO was named after the tiger on iceage my son named him

YOLANDA was named after a friend I went to school with She was the quite type until you pissed her off then it was all business thats how Yolanda was so thats why she got that name. Her full name is Yolanda Ann Ann is my middle name

DIXIE was named after alabama and the south Her full name is Heart Of Dixie

DIAMOND's full name is Blu Diamond. I believe she is a diamond in the rafth and she is blue so thats how she got her name I believe she will be a future champion of mine and knew it from the day I saw her.

REMI was named when I got her but I changed it because her orignal name would not fit on her papers. So it went from High Caliber Remmington to: Remmington AR15

Tai, Chester, Bango and Houdini were already named when I got them


----------



## MERC (Mar 26, 2009)

Merc- the breeder had a flat black 1950 mercury chop project in his front. They were both low wide and black. Plus I'm a big fan of jalopy, gassers, and led sleds. 

When he's is big trouble its mercury chaos. Merc is short for mercury and choas was what the breeder called him.


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

Tyson came with the name, but he was named after Mike Tyson by his previous owner.

however i did name my other pets,

my 2 cats, Kitty Fahquer and Shi'tee Kittee...Fahquer's original name was still undecided when i got him. my BF HATED cats...so before he even had a name he was always saying," get the kitty [email protected]!*er off my TV, get the kitty [email protected]!*er off my counter..." etc. and it just stuck. Shi'tee Kittee's original name was Virus, but she had this problem when she was a kitten...when you picked her up she would fart really bad so thusly she was named...(she doesn't do that anymore)

















and i have a red corn snake named Diablo


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Boomer= the first day we brought him home he literally was "booming" though the backyard. he looked like a little deer jumping around.
Nytro= his name when we got him was "buddy", to generic for us  we called him Nytro because he would go from sleeping to full speed in an instant, reminded my husband of the NOS system our friend had.
Cheeto (the rat) = he likes cheetos, not much there


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis is named after Jason Ellis- he's on serius radio, my husbands a big fan

Yugi - my son named him, he was very into Yugi-Oh cards at the time


----------



## voice100 (Jul 4, 2008)

We came up with Bowser when we found out in Hindu it means little fu**er LOL, we thought would probably be appropriate 

Our female is called Chui due to her being the runt of the litter and in Hindu it means little one.


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

voice100 said:


> We came up with Bowser when we found out in Hindu it means little fu**er LOL, we thought would probably be appropriate
> 
> Our female is called Chui due to her being the runt of the litter and in Hindu it means little one.


thats awesome! bowser! i learned some Hindu today....


----------



## xx69felicax (Apr 7, 2009)

We got Kane because my boyfriend likes the Miami hurricanes and he thought it was a nice strong name.
And Ella, when we first got her she layed down in this funny position and she just looked like a big fat elephant. So we went with Ella. =)


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i got mine off of a hair dryer "Max Power"....but for real though max came with his name....its the #1 male dog name


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Well Lexus and Beau were named when we got them, but...
Blaze got his name because he was just full of fiery energy
Atlas got his name because he was the biggest out of his litter
River got because she is blue and kinda just 'flows' with what you wanna do
Chaos is very appropriatly named. He is always causing trouble in the house and with the other dogs. He is so entertaining though and very lovable.
I also have a pup from a previous litter still and we call her Cherry because she currently has a cherry eye!

I come up with all the names myself so sometimes I get creative and sometimes I don't!


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

atlas after one of the titans.....i always like mythology..i was at petco once and the girl at the counter ask what his name was, i told her and she said ......like the atlas book the one with the maps...i paid for my stuff and walked away..


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

ATLAS said:


> atlas after one of the titans.....i always like mythology..i was at petco once and the girl at the counter ask what his name was, i told her and she said ......like the atlas book the one with the maps...i paid for my stuff and walked away..


atleast you know she has opened some kind of book


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

ATLAS said:


> atlas after one of the titans.....i always like mythology..i was at petco once and the girl at the counter ask what his name was, i told her and she said ......like the atlas book the one with the maps...i paid for my stuff and walked away..


lol... that is too funny but yeah like one of the titans. we like mythology too.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena (my 2 year old) got her name because I came up with the name long long before I got her. It was added to my "future" baby name list. It was originally Elaina, after my middle name Elaine. But I added the H and didn't like the traditional Heleeena. So it's Hel ay na. Which is the original greek pronunciation, and I love greek myth. Helena Belle which comes from her Alter Ego "Hells Bells" After the AC/DC song. 

Onyx, we were thinking and thinking of a name for him. It popped in my boyf and my head at the same time. He said "I'm thinking Onyx" and I said "Me too" It means a black stone.. he said he didn't know what it meant he just thought of it. lol 

So he is Onyx Ivory for "black and white"


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

lol ....maybe the only book....everyone else gets it right...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol i get it, but when i read Atlas I think of geography


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

When I see a dog name atlas I would think about the titan..now when i think about geography, map. i would be thinking about the Atlas book..


----------

